# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  علائم ادراری ناشی از پروستاتیت

## salamatpedia

پروستاتیت حاد یک بیماری اورژانس اورولوژی از نظر تشخیص و درمان است. این بیماری باید از سایر فرم‌های پروستاتیت، نظیر پروستاتیت میکروبی مزمن و همچنین از سندرم مزمن درد لگنی که CPPS نامیده می‌شود تمایز داده شود.هنگام عمل جنسی پروستات با انقباض مقدار زیادی در حدود ۲۰ تا ۳۰ درصد به ترشحات انزال، اضافه می‌کند. در حقیقت ۲۰ تا ۳۰ درصد حجم منی مربوط به ترشحات پروستات می‌باشد. میکروبی که باعث عفونت حاد پروستات می‌شود، شبیه میکروبی است که باعث عفونت سیستم دستگاه ادراری می‌گردد.

*علائم ادراری ناشی از پروستاتیت حاد*

 تب و لرزدرد لگنادرار کردن دردناکخون در ادرارادرار بدبوکاهش فشار ادرارعدم تخلیه کامل ادراراشکال در دفع سریع ادرارتکرر ادرارانزال دردناک به هنگام رابطه جنسیخون در انزالدرد مثانه و درد در ناحیه ژنیتال، بیضه یا مقعد
هر میکروبی که باعث عفونت ادراری می‌شود می‌تواند باعث پروستاتیت حاد شود.
میکروب‌های شایع در ایجاد این بیماری اشرشیاکلی و پروتئوس می‌باشند. بعضی میکروبهایی که باعث بیماری مقاربتی می‌شوند، نظیر گونوره یا کلامیدیا می‌توانند باعث پروستاتیت حاد نیز بشوند.

*انواع پروستاتیت*

پروستاتیت حاد (عفونت حاد پروستات)پروستاتیت عفونی مزمن (عفونت ادراری عود شونده و یاعفونت مزمن پروستات)پروستاتیت غیر میکروبی مزمن یا سندرم درد لگنی مزمن (درد یا ناراحتی در ناحیه لگن حداقل از سه ماه قبل همراه با علائم ادراری و اختلال جنسی)سندرم درد مزمن غیر التهابی لگن (سلول‌های سفید خونی در منی یا ترشحات پروستات)پروستاتیت بدون علامت التهابی (وجود التهاب در نمونه‌برداری پروستات)
*آیا التهاب پروستات درمان می شود؟*
جواب مستقیم این سوال بله است. در صورت تشخیص به موقع این بیماری به راحتی درمان می شود. درمان پروستاتیت معمولا با مصرف آنتی بیوتیک برای چند هفته شروع می شود.اگر بهتر شدید، باید دارو را ۲ تا ۳ ماه مصرف کنید. اگر در هنگام مصرف آنتی بیوتیک بهتر نشدید، آزمایش های بیشتری انجام می شود.


دکتر هوشنگ قوامی متخصص درمان بیماری های جنسی مردان

----------

